# Frame for fixed project



## redjedi (3 Feb 2010)

It's been asked many a time before, so now it's my turn.

I'm looking for a frame to build my first fixed gear. I'm currently looking daily on Ebay for a good deal but no luck so far.

I'm quite picky so here's what I'm looking for.

Size: 58cm/22-23 inches top tube.
Horizontal drop outs.
colour: ideally black or white but anything considered as long as it's in decent condition. Don't mind the usual nicks and scratches.

Steel would be nice.

It would need to also be in good nic, wouldn't want one caked in rust.
I may strip it down and re-paint, but only if I really enjoy it and wouldn't be for a while.

Mudguard mounts would be good, and even considered rack mounts for my commutes but not essential.

Brake mounts would be essential though 

I might splash out and get an On-One pompino but they only do Moss green and brown at the moment, so not sold on it yet.

So I may be a bit of an awkward customer, but if you don't ask you don't get. 

Would be willing to pay upto £100 max(ish) for something that fits the bill and I can arrange a collection through work with UPS.


----------



## iLB (3 Feb 2010)

have you got yourself an account on lfgss m8? tons of the things on there, understandably...


----------



## Tel (9 Feb 2010)

I've got this:

60cm x 58cm HLE tubed Pug complete. Not the cleanest but it's complete and works fine. Running a tried and tested suicide set up on standard steel wheels, fairly new tyres, chopped bars, alloy seatpost and SDG saddle. All in all a good fixed hack bike. 

£80 posted. Or £70 collected from ME12


----------



## Tel (10 Feb 2010)

...but now its SOLD


----------



## MichaelM (10 Feb 2010)

one on singletrack


----------



## MacB (10 Feb 2010)

Luke, if you can hang on for a little bit I can do you a deal on the Dawes here:-

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Pics in my profile, I'm happy to do just the bits you would want, ie I can sell the surly forks seperately. But you'd get frame, seatpost, headset, BB, crankset(if wanted) and at least a rear brake. Barring colour it ticks all of the boxes sizewise etc. You could even pop down to have a nose if you want. 

I've had to put it back into service due to hub gear being repaired and being mid build on the other one.


----------



## redjedi (11 Feb 2010)

Tel said:


> ...but now its SOLD



Thanks anyway Tel.



MacB said:


> Luke, if you can hang on for a little bit I can do you a deal on the Dawes here:-
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/
> 
> ...



I may well take you up on that, I could live with blue. 

I've got an eye on a few nice frames and bikes on Ebay but I'm sure to be outbid...again  (they all finish this weekend)

I would probably take the forks and all the bits as well. 

I have no problem waiting, I should really be waiting until pay day anyway, I've already spent enough this month


----------



## MacB (11 Feb 2010)

no problemo, as said I'm using it right now, but you're welcome to have a nose any time.....Al


----------



## redjedi (12 Feb 2010)

Well if all goes to plan I will be picking up a new bike this weekend.

Just won this on Ebay.

Looks very similar to Tels one above. 

I'm a bit confussed by the seller though. He sells lots of bikes from what appears to be his home. But he puts an address and land number in the ad, and has excellent feedback.

Advert was a bit vague, but from the picture it looks alright. It's also ready to ride so I can use it until I make it a fixed gear.

At least it's cash on delivery, so if it's no good I can walk away.


----------

